# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  آبل تقوم بالرد على شكاوى Spotify في خطاب حاد على موقعها الرسمي

## mohamed73

منذ بضعة أيام، أبلغناكم أن Spotify تقدمت بشكوى ضد Apple لدى المفوضية  الأوروبية بسبب الممارسات غير العادلة. قالت Spotify أن شركة أبل جعلت من  الصعب على شركات مثل Spotify التنافس بشكل عادل مع خدمات أبل على منصة  الشركة من خلال وضع قيود مصطنعة وقوانين متغيرة بإستمرار.
 قامت شركة آبل اليوم بالرد على ذلك من خلال منشور على موقعها الرسمي على  شبكة الإنترنت ترد فيه على إدعاءات Spotify. هذا المنشور، والذي لا يُنسب  إلى أي شخص على وجه الخصوص في الشركة، يتصادف أنه عدواني أكثر مما توقعنا  من هذه الشركة التي تحب إلتزام الصمت في كثير من الأحيان. على الأقل ليس  بقدر المقال الشهير ” Thoughts on Flash ” للراحل ستيف جوبز منذ تسع سنوات. 
 في الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]،  من الواضح أن آبل تدعي أن ما قالته شركة Spotify لا أساس له من الصحة  ويتناول بعض وليس جميع المشاكل التي أثارتها Spotify في منشورها الخاص. حجة  شركة آبل هي أن Spotify تريد جني فوائد استخدام منصة Apple لصالحها ولكن  دون دفع أي شيء مقابل ذلك. 
 لهذا، إختارت آبل بعض النقاط التي يجب معالجتها. تدعي أنها وصلت إلى  Spotify فيما يتعلق بدعم Siri و AirPlay 2، وأن خدمة Spotify متكاملة بعمق  في منصات مثل CarPlay، وأنها في الواقع وافقت على تطبيق Apple Watch الخاص  بـ Spotify ، على عكس ما إدعته Spotify.
 أشارت آبل لاحقًا إلى أن Spotify نسيت أن تذكر أن ضريبة آبل البالغة 30٪  هي للسنة الأولى من الإشتراكات وبعد ذلك تنخفض إلى 15٪. وقالت أيضًا أن  غالبية مستخدمي Spotify على نظام iOS يستخدمون خطتها المجانية أو يأتون من  خلال شراكات مع شركات الإتصالات، لذا فإن جزءًا صغيرًا فقط من إشتراكات  Spotify هي التي تتأثر بإقتطاعات آبل.
 بدأت شركة آبل في الحديث عن كيفية استخدام Spotify لمنصتها، وإستخدام  أدوات التطوير الخاصة بها ونظام الدفع الخاص بها بينما لا تزال ترغب في  الاحتفاظ بنسبة 100٪ من الإيرادات.    
  بعد ذلك، قررت شركة آبل أن توجه العتاب مباشرة للشركة، مدعية أن Spotify  لن تكون الشركة التي هي عليها اليوم دون متجر App Store. والأسوأ من ذلك،  تحدثت آبل أيضًا عن الكيفية التي تعمل بها Spotify أيضًا على الضغط على  الفنانين وكتاب الأغاني ومحاكمتهم لتجنب دفع مبالغ إضافية. كان هذا إلى حد  بعيد تعليق جانبي في المنشور لأنه لا يتعلق بالمشكلة المطروحة ويبدو وكأنه  إنتقاد من شركة آبل لممارسات شركة Spotify.
 ومع ذلك، لم تقم شركة آبل بالرد على جميع المطالبات التي قدمتها Spotify  في شكواها. كانت شكوى Spotify الرئيسية هي عدم توفير نفس المستوى من  الصلاحيات التي تملكها هي عندما يتعلق الأمر بالمطورين الذين يقدمون خدمات  منافسة لإحدى خدماتها. يتعين على المطورين دفع 30٪ من إيراداتهم إلى آبل  إذا استخدموا نظام الدفع الخاص بها، مما أدى إلى انخفاض أرباحهم مما دفعهم  إلى زيادة الأسعار، بينما من الواضح أن خدمة Apple Music التابعة للشركة لا  تضطر إلى دفع أي رسوم مما يجعلها غير مضطرة لرفع أسعارها.
 وأيضًا، بينما تنخفض الرسوم المطلوب دفعها من 30٪ إلى 15٪، فهي تتم على  أساس كل مستخدم وإذا توقف إشتراك المستخدم وتم إعادة تشغيل إشتراكه لأي سبب  من الأسباب، فإن الساعة تبدأ من الصفر من جديد. 
 ثانيًا، بينما تدعي شركة آبل أنها توفر منصتها وأدواتها ونظام الدفع  الخاص بها للمطورين، إلا أن المطورين في نظام iOS ليس لديهم خيار سوى  استخدام منصة وأدوات آبل. عندما لم ترغب شركة Epic Games في إعطاء حصة من  إيراداتها لـ Google، فإنها ببساطة قامت بإطلاق متجرًا خاصا بها على نظام  الأندرويد، ولكن لا يمكنك فعل ذلك على نظام iOS، لذلك ليس لدى المطورين  بديل سوى الاعتماد على أدوات آبل واستخدامها، ومن الواضح أنه أمر مكلف.
 ثالثًا، لم تتناول آبل أبدًا كيف تجعل من المستحيل على المطورين إستخدام  أي طريقة دفع أخرى داخل تطبيقاتهم إذا لم يستخدموا نظام الدفع الخاص بها.  إذا قدمت رابطًا أو حتى أبلغت عملائك من خلال تطبيقك بالإنتقال إلى موقع  ويب والاشتراك من هناك، فلن توافق آبل على تطبيقك حتى تزيل هذه العبارة  المخالفة. هذه مشكلة يواجهها جميع المطورين، وليس فقط Spotify.
 ذكرت آبل أيضًا في منشورها أن غالبية التطبيقات الموجودة على المتجر  مجانية، بما في ذلك تطبيق Spotify نفسه، وبالتالي فهي لا تدفع لشركة آبل أي  شيء مقابل التحميلات إذا كان المستخدمون لا يستخدمون أيًا من IAP. ومع  ذلك، المطورون يفعلون ذلك لأن كل مطور عليه أن يدفع لشركة آبل رسومًا سنوية  مقابل إمتلاك حساب المطور وإنشاء التطبيقات لأنظمة آبل. لذلك، حتى لو كان  تطبيقك مجانيًا، فأنت لا تزال تدفع لشركة Apple لإستخدام منصتها وأدواتها،  والتي نسيت آبل ذكرها بسهولة.
 كان دحض شركة آبل ضعيفًا إلى حد ما، كما أن الحجج التي قدمتها كانت غير  مرتبطة بالموضوع مما جعل الأمر يبدو وكأنه موظف غاضب يتنفس على لوحة  المفاتيح. ما زلنا ننتظر قرار المفوضية الأوروبية فيما يتعلق بشكوى Spotify  لمعرفة أين سيذهب هذا. قد نسمع ردًا آخر من Spotify قبل ذلك ولكن نأمل ألا  تزعج نفسها بذلك لأن حججها الأصلية كانت قوية بما يكفي لإزعاج المسؤولين  في شركة آبل.

----------

